# Chanterelles central Ohio.



## bigoldtrees (Jun 30, 2013)

Picked a couple hundred golds yesterday. Tons of baby ones left to grow. With the rain and nightime temps, it should be gett'n real good real soon. Sorry no pics, forgot the camera.


----------



## preble rebel (Jul 6, 2013)

That sounds good. I've only looked for sponges and snake heads. I guess I need to branch out lol. Do they grow around the same area of morels. Also how do you cook them

Sent from my VS910 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

preble rebel Do some studying its better eating on some species.And yes there are better tasting shrooms to be found in large quantity's.Just be safe.


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

these are black trumpets right? found today in eastern ohio jefferson county


----------

